# BSD# Gnome-Do Ports Instillation Issue



## LethJakMan (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello FreeBSD Forums! I'm new to FreeBSD from Gentoo Linux, and so far I'm absolutely loving it. The only issue I've run into so far is the Gnome-Do package from the BSD# ports will not install. 


```
Makefile:125: *** missing separator.  Stop.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-do.
```

This is my error message, I'm doing the usual 


```
cd into /usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-do
make clean
make install clean
```

It installed a bunch of programs the first time around, but now it freezes saying there's a missing separator at line number 125 when the Makefile is only 45 lines long (at least this is what I'm assuming the "Makefile:*125*:" means.) Is there something I'm missing? Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2010)

There is no port by that name.

deskutils/gnome-do

Are you talking about 'BSD-Sharp'? That's not really something that's covered on the FreeBSD Forums (can't remember a single thread or even post about it).

You may have better luck at the freebsd-mono mailing list.


----------



## Dereckson (Oct 18, 2010)

Strange, I did succeed to install this gnome-do BSD# port in September.

By the way, this is a rather deceptive application.

The error you got is a typical gnu Makefile called with make and not gmake.

I'm checking that.


----------

